# Bestest Homemade Toy EEVAAAAH !!!



## roxyllsk (Apr 18, 2013)

I put an old phone book in a large rubbermaid container, then put the whole thing in my bunnies NIC mansion.

They have been happily digging/shredding/digging/shredding all afternoon long. My young Sheltie is fascinated, he has been watching his bunnies play all afternoon. 

I also want to try putting hay in a small paper bag - I'm sure they would like that and make a glorious mess with it. 

What homemade toys to your bunnies love ??


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 18, 2013)

Murphy ADORES phone books! And the grass mats you can buy 
Miss Chive is in love with her paper towel tube, and of course this adorable, bunny safe, wicker heart


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll have to give Ash a phone book, he LOVES shredding things! 

Haha, that's funny that your sheltie is fascinated, I can imagine a dog watching the bunnies and being fascinated at what they are doing lol XD!

Ash loves his cardboard house! He likes to sit on it and chew on it.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 18, 2013)

wow, I need to try that trick! I've always just put the phone book on the floor and they make a godawful mess with it ><


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are the remains of Charlotte's first phone book I gave her this past weekend. It USED to be intact and in the hide box!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 18, 2013)

it's a start, hehe... I still think my girls demolished theirs better, though


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha! That's too funny.  

Looks like Charlotte really enjoyed destroying that thing.

And Nala and Gaz are experts.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 18, 2013)

The box was so full she couldn't get back in until I cleaned some out!


----------



## Apebull (Apr 18, 2013)

We shredded the phone book and put in in a shallow box for Twigs he uses it as his dig box. He wasn't much into shredding it himself, but does enjoy it pre-shredded lol.


----------



## coco_puffs (Apr 19, 2013)

We throw unwanted newspaper in a big wooden box with big slats on the side. Coco goes in through the side and digs up a storm!


----------



## Azerane (Apr 19, 2013)

I tried a plastic tub with shredded newspaper, Bandit just doesn't care for it. He'll hop in, but only to see if there's a way he can escape over the fence from that point, lol. He actually really enjoys digging at his seagrass mat while he's chewing and tugging on it. He just really likes chewing up cardboard boxes. I also made a toy with pieces of dowel stuck through a toilet paper tube at different intervals, he likes that ok, likes chewing on the dowel, he seems to prefer the thinner stuff to the thicker stuff.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 19, 2013)

Ours love shredded newspaper--just depends on the bunny.


----------



## roxyllsk (Apr 20, 2013)

When they're done with the phone book, I have another one that I"m going to partially shred and stuff in the box.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like they had so much fun! I tried to give Spike a phone book once and while he did love to shred it, he also enjoyed eating it. Needless to say, I had to take it away. :-(


----------



## jfulcher (Apr 28, 2013)

My bunnies won't shred, or chew objects... Does that mean something's wrong? I bought a big hut made of corn and they refused to go in it and chew it! Are they just well mannered, or is something bad going on in their little bunny brains? They're NOT scared of me...! I can go down and sweep out the cage and they chase the broom... And headbutt me for lovings... So no fear...


----------



## PaGal (Apr 28, 2013)

Some buns just enjoy chewing or digging more than others. Each bun is an individual.


----------



## Mahogany1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mine eats them. Will he eventually shred them or do both.


----------

